
Language Innovation: C# 3.0 explained - nreece
http://blogs.tedneward.com/2005/09/22/Language+Innovation+C+30+Explained.aspx
======
smoody
The extension methods are very Ruby-like, which is kind-of scary. Don't get me
wrong -- it's a powerful idea, but have you ever tried to get a complete
definition of a class that is spread out over a dozen files in potentially a
handful of third party libraries? Since MSoft also controls the IDE, perhaps
they can create a single coherent view onto a class by combining the dozens of
files that extend the original class into a virtual document of sorts.

